

European hacking schools - thmsmxwll

What are the best hacking schools, universities and colleges in Europe? I found this place: http://codeacademy.org which is exactly what I'm after but at this stage it's not an option to relocate to the US.
======
xcubic
Not too much time ago I looked for the same thing, but unfortunately, I never
found anything of interest. Will keep an eye on this :)

EDIT: Where are you from?

~~~
thmsmxwll
Hi mate cheers for the response! I'm from Australia, nothing of interest here
either unfortunately.

~~~
xcubic
Being from Aus? Why looking in Europe?

~~~
thmsmxwll
Moving overseas May-June 2013 and looking for another city to settle for a
couple of years. At this stage it's looking like Berlin. Where are you from?

